# Cooling with blood?



## shemer77

Has anybody ever though of using blood instead of water in a setup? Just came to mind, what are the thermal conductivities of blood?


----------



## ChrisB17

a little creepy I must say.


----------



## Lozza

It'd probably clot after a while, not a good idea really.


----------



## x2s3w4

Do you happen to have a source for it?


----------



## mushrooshi

Dude... I was just thinking of this a while ago... if those blood-donation places could use blood for watercooling some rigs. I thought about making a topic... but I decided not to...


----------



## ryanlusk

Just curious on where you get blood ?


----------



## dethzilla

Depends on the species from which the blood is extracted/sourced.

http://users.ece.utexas.edu/~valvano...ch/Thermal.pdf


----------



## Super304

Surely you could purify the blood in someway or even distill it. It may not look like blood anymore but you'll now that some form of animal has died to help cool your PC.







Muahahaha!


----------



## Megaman_90

I have idea! How about hooking your arm with an IV up to the loop? That way its always fresh!


----------



## Kriztoffer

Rofl, think I will need some Blood cooling down my Blood Rage


----------



## iFresh

imagin having to have his computer tested (pun intended)


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dethzilla* 
Depends on the species from which the blood is extracted/sourced.

http://users.ece.utexas.edu/~valvano...ch/Thermal.pdf

Based upon that, water > blood. Plus, the viscosity of blood is higher than water so it'd take a more powerful pump to push the blood.


----------



## Lozza

Quote:

Location: behind you
That's what I'd be worried about


----------



## el gappo

hope you use this motherboard


----------



## voice

Today someone on OCN inquired as to the cooling proporties of blood, and whether one should use blood instead of water in a liquid cooling setup.

GMH


----------



## slothfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shemer77* 
if you could remove the protein and all the extra gunk by using some sort of chemicals, it could technically work. Your right you would need a stronger pump, Ill try to find some more tests done on blood. Maybe even test it myself









If you were to do that it wouldn't be blood anymore, just clear plasma. Might as well just use water at that point.


----------



## el gappo

try it with some pigs blood, butchers give it away sometime and add some wheat to the mix then you can eat it when its warm







also get an inline pond pump if your acctualy gona do this and a high flow block


----------



## shemer77

Oh yea, lol, maybe I should change this to
Cooling with plasma?


----------



## shemer77

I dont think it would work as a thermal paste, its not that viscous.


----------



## Gandalf

Maybe...that's what they were _really_ doing in "Aliens" - trying to human blood-cool their Alienware computers!

(OK, I really need to stop posting in this thread. lol)


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
I will +rep anyone who puts blood in their watercooling setup.

Bonus style points if you use blue blood.

do you know how hard it would be to extract all of the oxygen from blood? I don't even know where to start with that process.


----------



## tenchimuyo93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shemer77* 
Oh yea, lol, maybe I should change this to
Cooling with plasma?

i was about to suggest plasma....


----------



## el gappo

think you should cool with blood and have a raid setup so you can call it aid raid.

to far?


----------



## Krake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
do you know how hard it would be to extract all of the oxygen from blood? I don't even know where to start with that process.

Blast it with Carbon Dioxide, pull vacuum, repeat. Hemoglobin has a much higher affinity for CO2 than it does for O2.


----------



## bucdan

this is just crazy talk!!! first off itll probably clot, and well, look nasty and really creepy...who knows, ask dracula if he tried this before lol


----------



## Fear of Oneself

it might work but it would be pointless because blood it just modified water with extra proteins and such to help oxygen passage+clotting etc. So it would gunk up your pump but it would look cool in your case i must say


----------



## GuilT1

I don't think it would clot for awhile as long as the blood is continually moving, it would certainly help if you got the blood from someone on blood thinners, that would make it a lot less likely to coagulate. I wonder if blood types would make a difference, especially based on peoples races as some have thicker blood than others.


----------



## Paradox me

Boy howdy that's creepy. Haven't read through the whole thread yet, I'm afraid I'll run into the "bleeding the loop" jokes I'm sure.


----------



## shemer77

I was actually kinda serious


----------



## zooterboy

Stupid, stupid idea. It might work for a few minutes, but it would clog everything in the system after that. I didn't read the whole thread but blood is a suspension of blood cells and plasma. It would clot before you could probably take a picture of it, and then start to decompose. Wouldn't it be fun cleaning every single component out because they're full of rotting jello?


----------



## Martkilu

Isn't the pump going to move it fast enough it -might- reach centrifuge-like speeds so it separates it? I can't wait for a youtube vid: "HAI GUISE I saved up bl00d now gunna make it go round and round cool these parts kay?" Then watch it go from blood to separate into different levels of plasma and stuff. Be cool to watch in a creepy way.


----------



## ML Infamous

The machines are becoming human... or whatever kind of blood you use


----------



## mushrooshi

is blood conductive?


----------



## Genzel

Of course not, there's also no need for a biocide with this liquid given its brutal properties. I believe the op should go for it and report back.


----------



## clbkdaz

As wierd as this topic is...I'm gonna try and address it seriously...

To keep the blood from Coagulating...you can use anti-coagulants. Asprin is somewhat effective at that...so simply crushing up a few pills and placing them in the reservior should keep the flow going.

I think the thermal dynamics of blood would be the ultimate limiting factor. I'm not sure how the viscosity of blood changes with temperature. i would assume that it would get harder to move at lower temps...but that's just a guess.

To fix the "where do I get the blood" problem...you could probably use pigs blood or other animal blood which I am sure a butchers shop would be happy to supply.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Blood will not work. There is iron and other things in it that make it conductive and on top of that, the way blood is engineered, it clots outside of the body. To recreate the body inside a cooling system is just not possible... oyu could use anti-clot factors but that will only do for so long. Even if you where able to get ahold of the blood, it is a lot harder to pump due to its viscosity.


----------



## DEC_42

My 2 Cents:

If you're serious, look up a slaughterhouse or a butcher near you and ask for blood. They'll sell you pigs blood fairly easily.

I'm not sure how you'd keep it from coagulating, though. My best guess would be a bunch of ground up aspirin mixed into the solution.

I'm betting the blood will be conductive, though. It is iron-based after all.

Blood may do a nice job of moving heat in our bodies... but a WC loop and our circulatory systems are not the same







.

Anyone who wants to use blue blood will be disappointed the minute it's exposed to oxygen...

As for pumping, I'm not sure how you'd do that. I would think the aspirin would make the blood a little less viscous, but I bet you could go over to the WC section and ask for the strongest pump practical for use.

I'd recommend some cheap parts for testing, I don't know why everyone is so creeped out; blood isn't satanic or anything of the sort... I think those who eat meat would be surprised at what goes on at a slaughterhouse if they're so creeped out about blood. Hell, the Mythbusters do enough tests with pig's blood.


----------



## Genzel

You could thin it with rubbing alcohol to lower its visc and keep it from clotting as much or at all.


----------



## mushrooshi

Not to mention... if it is so badly flowing... how does blood flow out of pinpricks and through microscopic capillaries?


----------



## -Muggz-

would certainly save money on red dye for the loop... butcher shops can supply blood cheap i think. I dunno go ask your friendly neighborhood vampire for any ideas..

If you had an airtight loop from an IV, would it be blue?


----------



## Gandalf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Genzel* 
You could thin it with rubbing alcohol to lower its visc and keep it from clotting as much or at all.

I thought about that...but the alcohol would would probably need to be replenished fairly frequently...but would paint thinner mix well enough with blood? I bet that would keep the blood from clotting, if it stayed mixed.


----------



## ML Infamous

http://www.laurasplan.com/index.html

Blood Scarf.... Similar concept /cringe


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Genzel* 
You could thin it with rubbing alcohol to lower its visc and keep it from clotting as much or at all.

Definitely not recommended if you are using any type of acrylic product in the loop.


----------



## boebi

The other part says:
Wouldn't work properly as there is much more O2 in the blood then iron...


----------



## The Duke

I think I've now seen everything


----------



## yutzybrian

Epic.

To OP, try this and tell us how it works out.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yutzybrian* 
Epic.

To OP, try this and tell us how it works out.

News at 11:00









Shortage of blood at local blood bank still a mystery!

Doctors learn from a PC cooled with blood what actually causes clots!

Stolen blood from the Red Cross found in a PC.

No cell mate found for new prisoner convicted on blood theft.


----------



## MGlBlaze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shemer77* 
Has anybody ever though of using blood instead of water in a setup? Just came to mind, what are the thermal conductivities of blood?

...








I advise *demand* you get immediate psychiatric evaluation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
I think I've now seen everything









Likewise.


----------



## DuRoc

You don't need a stronger pump for blood. You just need to strong heart kept alive some how to pump it.


----------



## hackm0d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuRoc* 
You don't need a stronger pump for blood. You just need to strong heart kept alive some how to pump it.

This.
http://tinyurl.com/pmerwk


----------



## VCheeZ

This is just not a good idea. Would not pull heat well, and would erode metal parts.


----------



## kaer

Blood thinners maybe? Hell even paint thinner could probably help a bit.


----------



## Biatch

How about using urinary instead of blood or water?


----------



## shemer77

i doubt urine would work that well, And btw snot would prob be a better thermal paste than blood


----------



## BradleyW

I thought i had seen it all on OCN.







wow!


----------



## //.DK

Wow, just talk about being " cold blooded " with my roommate, and it's very ironic.


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

it "could" actually work if you have your PC running 24 hours so blood doesnt harden up.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biatch* 
How about using urinary instead of blood or water?

Urine grows stuff and smells bad


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
Urine grows stuff and smells bad

sounds like you tryed it before


----------



## retrogamer1990

use cuttlefish blood....its blue








use a real heart as the pump...and for PWM control of the fans use a brain. hell, lets go the whole hog and just get some G1/4" threads coming out of each wrist.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
hope you use this motherboard









So you can rage when blood leaks on it.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


So you can rage when blood leaks on it.


I heard Foxconn designed the BloodRage for use with blood.


----------



## Nubosal

Connect your heart to the loop and use it, so you wont need to get a pumper and you will be your own computer...


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nubosal*


Connect your heart to the loop and use it, so you wont need to get a pumper and you will be your own computer...


Now THAT is hardcore cooling.


----------



## DaemonAnt

Hmm, All you need is a rad. Human contains the elements of; pump, reservoir and coolant. Put a rad between human and PC and jobs a good'n!


----------



## Bizong

wow i just thought of this the other day while watching discovery channel. They had something on how the brain works and they said it heats up 1 degree F every 5 minutes and the way the body cool's that is with blood, dont processors heat up much quicker than that though?


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Now THAT is hardcore cooling.

Doesn't OP's sig say "GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I hate needles. So I'll pass


----------



## felipeanon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bizong*


wow i just thought of this the other day while watching discovery channel. They had something on how the brain works and they said it heats up 1 degree F every 5 minutes and the way the body cool's that is with blood, dont processors heat up much quicker than that though?


from what i heard, brain is 22w


----------



## d3str0y3r0fn00bs

Ha! I'd laugh if your cpu would catch aids from contaminated blood









I mean realy! This is like somthing Edward Gein would do! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Gein To believe that he used to live in my home town. Hmm...


----------



## Megaman_90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bizong*


wow i just thought of this the other day while watching discovery channel. They had something on how the brain works and they said it heats up 1 degree F every 5 minutes and the way the body cool's that is with blood, dont processors heat up much quicker than that though?


Dang it...Thats my problem! I'm going to Lap my skull and reapply my thermal paste tomorrow! Maybe I'll increase the vCortex a bit too, see if I can Overclock my brain. I'll show you my OCCT Linpacks test tomorrow, I doubt I'll do good since I stink at Algebra.

I can't believe my thermal paste was on wrong! I've been idling @ 55C, and going up to 70C when thinking....according to hwbrain.

I'm using a AMB Bris*Brain* by the way.


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaemonAnt*


Hmm, All you need is a rad. Human contains the elements of; pump, reservoir and coolant. Put a rad between human and PC and jobs a good'n!


LET'S SWEAT!!

Sounds a bit unusual... and nothing you can't get with red dye.

Anyway worth it if you're emo.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eastrider*


LET'S SWEAT!!

Sounds a bit unusual... and nothing you can't get with red dye.

Anyway worth it if you're emo.


thats a point use SWEAT! we use it to cool us down, so it should work in a pc







and it wouldnt evapourate or get gunky, just smelly


----------



## Megaman_90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


thats a point use SWEAT! we use it to cool us down, so it should work in a pc







and it wouldnt evapourate or get gunky, just smelly










I'm thinking just making salt water would be easier.


----------



## Interpolation

The blood would effectively thicken over a process of hours or days into a complete blockage of your loop regardless of the introduction of anti-coagulants to stop it from clotting. This is due to the protein in the blood reacting to being cooked on the CPU or GPU blocks. Personally I don't think it would even last 24 hours.


----------



## M1 Abrams

OMG! shemer77(OP) this is epic!!
some of these guys posts have me LMAOff


----------



## aaronmonto

Bloodspeed compyewter with superduper liver magnetz!!!11!1!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer* 
Rofl, think I will need some Blood cooling down my Blood Rage









then you're loop would become angry as it picked up the rage from your mobo


----------



## nick69

Sweat cools us by the process of evaporation btw so you cant use it unless you have a constant supply and allow it to evap' really fast!!!

Plus sweat is mainly urine anyway.

How about a Micro Cardiac Implant? Should pump most things Blood like LOL


----------



## Afrodisiac

I think the best idea was to hook your veins up to some tubing and let your blood be the coolant, your veins be the res/tubing and your heart be the pump.

Then you can be one with your PC.

(I think this was posted a few pages back)


----------



## nubz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
thats a point use SWEAT! we use it to cool us down, so it should work in a pc







and it wouldnt evapourate or get gunky, just smelly









you do know that sweat consists of piss and body waste correct? It would also get extremely smelly.


----------



## Ryanb213

correct me if i am wrong, but wouldn't it turn blue? o.0


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Megaman_90*


I have idea! How about hooking your arm with an IV up to the loop? That way its always fresh!


Hell ya thats what I'm talkin about


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


correct me if i am wrong, but wouldn't it turn blue? o.0


thats an old misconception. Mostly coming from Blood is blue when it is de-oxygenated.

The hematocrit is the only part of blood that is red: dark red if deoxygenated and bright red if oxygenated.

Blood is always RED/ yellowish red due to majority of blood is Plasma


----------



## wuttz

this is the worst thread ever


----------



## Ryanb213

this thread needs to be locked, it isnt going ANYWHERE


----------



## mushrooshi

Cooling a computer with semen?


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Cooling a computer with semen?


that would put a new meaning to the pleasure of building your own PC.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Cooling a computer with semen?


Finally, someone is thinking on the right track.


----------



## Comp112

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Cooling a computer with semen?

Do you know how HARD that would be?


----------



## [Teh Root]

hmm..... This give me an idea.


----------



## Shane1244

Finally, a use for all my seman that I've been collecting all these years..

I knew it would pay off!


----------



## retrogamer1990

So we're cooling computers by using sailors now?


----------



## MiniTuckin

well might as well throw Beer on the list to use also...


----------



## killabytes

Blood will coagulate and become useless.

Beer, doesn't last long enough in my house.


----------



## qaz393

Emo


----------



## fps0alan

What about urine? lawl.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fps0alan* 
What about urine? lawl.

that be one stinky, hot piss PC... oh man, that would smell soo bad


----------



## coolwhip

Beer has been used before. lol and from what i remember it worked pretty good.


----------



## Mason92

havent you ever seen or played Resident evil. It will coagulate.. LOL


----------



## AxEmAn

Oh man, please kill this thread before I say stuff to get me band for OCN........I WILL GO THERE. 
so many things coming to my mind to cool a pc with......aaaaahhhhrrrrrrr gotta stop


----------



## MeeksMan13

how about cooling a pc with apple juice? man, that would be a tasty computer.


----------



## AxEmAn

On a serious note, look here then try to get high FPS in crysis like *THIS*

  
 YouTube - Crysis 180Fps WORLD RECORD! 3x HD4870x2 Very high, Amazing!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


On a serious note, look here then try to get high FPS in crysis like *THIS*
YouTube - Crysis 180Fps WORLD RECORD! 3x HD4870x2 Very high, Amazing!


you're an awful person. and you make jesus cry.


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


you're an awful person. and you make jesus cry.


lol


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


Oh man, please kill this thread before I say stuff to get me band for OCN........I WILL GO THERE. 
so many things coming to my mind to cool a pc with......aaaaahhhhrrrrrrr gotta stop


Oddly enough the thread was dead until you started bumping it up.


----------



## AxEmAn

Oddly enough, let this be the last


----------



## MiniTuckin

i got rick rolled

ahhh! i hope he shows up at your door and slaps you for posting that.


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lozza* 
That's what I'd be worried about









I looked tbh.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

awesome idea

brb going to steal blood from the hospitals blood bank.


----------



## hokk

Hmm good idea though would vinegar not be better


----------



## Livinstrong

I work at the hospital as a volunteer and I have access to their blood bank. Just specify what blood type you want and I can get you it. It'll cost ya though. PM me.


----------



## MiniTuckin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Livinstrong*


I work at the hospital as a volunteer and I have access to their blood bank. Just specify what blood type you want and I can get you it. It'll cost ya though. PM me.


oh gawd. I'm still up for the Bud light keg as a radiator


----------



## JMT668

Damn Goths LOL


----------



## MiniTuckin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Livinstrong*


I work at the hospital as a volunteer and I have access to their blood bank. Just specify what blood type you want and I can get you it. It'll cost ya though. PM me.


is your blood from kiddies or old people? ya know we dont want no old crap around here. we want the newest and freshest!


----------



## yutzybrian

this thread is still alive, dear god


----------



## deafboy

coffee...with a spout to fill a cup









(for the record, I hate coffee)


----------



## PsikyoJebus

There's an old 1974 paper on the thermal conductivity of blood, actually. This question was proposed a long time ago for medical inquiries. If anyone has access to university journal databases at this time, you might want to check it out. Unfortunately, i'm not in the laboratory right now, and thus am unable to bring up the journal. I can probably pull up the data tomorrow or later today though, if someone with university internet access doesn't pull it up first.

The journal citation is as follows:

_Measurement of thermal conductivity of stationary blood by unsteady-state method_

J Appl Physiol. 1974 Nov;37(5):765-70.

EDIT: I found another journal that has measurements of thermal conductivities of various body components. Here's a list of them, the conductivities are in standard W/mK

BONE:2.21
TENDON:0.35
SKIN:0.37
FINGERTIP: 0.35
BLOOD: 0.5

Source: Comput Biol Med. 2008 May;38(5):555-62. (A bit more recent, hehe)

As you can see, water's thermal conductivity is 0.6 W/mK, which is a bit better than blood. Stick with water.

Hope that helps guys.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsikyoJebus*


BONE:2.21
TENDON:0.35
SKIN:0.37
FINGERTIP: 0.35
BLOOD: 0.5


So we should use bones then with its 2.21 thermal conductivity?


----------



## Reviver456

Blood smells bad in large quantities. Really, it does.


----------



## Thedark1337

how about ground bones turned into a paste for TIM?


----------



## Megaman_90

Ugh, this thread still lives? This thread is like a creepy zombie.


----------



## kurosu

May I suggest pee again!


----------



## nachosanchezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurosu*


May I suggest pee again!


Lols.... Imagine that leaking....


----------



## PsikyoJebus

Ummm, don't use bones please. It's not nearly as good as....say.....aluminum or copper.

But heck if you want a super gruesome setup....grind some bones and tendons, mix with blood, and use a beating heart as a pump. How about that?


----------



## USFORCES

Just hook a iv from your arm to the loop.

It would go bad after a day or two and make you sick anything BIO hazardous especially urine is a really stupid idea!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsikyoJebus*


Ummm, don't use bones please. It's not nearly as good as....say.....aluminum or copper.

But heck if you want a super gruesome setup....grind some bones and tendons, mix with blood, and use a beating heart as a pump. How about that?


dont be silly bones are for gpu's its ceramic DURHHHHH


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I don't see how anyone went about discussing this..Its creepy :O cooling with blood would be tight though, no doubt..just gross, one day you'll wake up and look through your cases window..and you computer will be drowned in blood


----------



## I_dalder_I

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsikyoJebus*


Ummm, don't use bones please. It's not nearly as good as....say.....aluminum or copper.

But heck if you want a super gruesome setup....grind some bones and tendons, mix with blood, and use a beating heart as a pump. How about that?


NA just open some poor saud up, Drill the mother board and all the componets in his ribcage, hook up some reservoirs right into his circulatory system, and start benching!









man im hungary


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


dont be silly bones are for gpu's its ceramic DURHHHHH


Yeah you are right buddy. And we gonna use SPIT as termal paste.


----------



## PsikyoJebus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *I_dalder_I*


NA just open some poor saud up, Drill the mother board and all the componets in his ribcage, hook up some reservoirs right into his circulatory system, and start benching!









man im hungary


Right....and then we can put a creepy clown mask on every time we enter the room with the poor saud, fire up the computer, and tell the guy "I want to play a game......"

"The device that you are attached to is using your body's circulation to cool it down. The CPU is currently clocked at 3 GHz. As the frequency increases you'll experience a painful burn throughout your body as the CPU generates increasing amounts of heat. Every hour, the frequency will increase by 100Mhz and a stress test run on the CPU to test its stability. Will the CPU be stable at 4Ghz? Or will your will be broken and your body fail from too much heat? Live or die....the choice is yours"


----------



## Nebel

Humans are advanced machines, and our blood is cooling us. So, been there, done that


----------



## MiniTuckin

feces would work but would get very smelly. cant use the lumpy kind


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nebel*


Humans are advanced machines, and our blood is cooling us. So, been there, done that










So we overheat when we bleed? xD


----------



## mikeml

replace the loop with blood and our veins with coolant


----------



## TestECull

How the hell would you *legally* acquire enough blood for that and not kill yourself in the proces?!


----------



## Error 404

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TestECull*


How the hell would you *legally* acquire enough blood for that and not kill yourself in the proces?!


Slaughterhouse.

(This thread lives?! Someone drain its blood...







)


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TestECull*


How the hell would you *legally* acquire enough blood for that and not kill yourself in the proces?!


Human blood? Just don't get caught while your doing it









At Chinese supermarkets, they actually sell buckets of pig and cow blood in the meats section.
The local one around my place anyway


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksideleader*


Human blood? Just don't get caught while your doing it









At Chinese supermarkets, they actually sell buckets of pig and cow blood in the meats section.
The local one around my place anyway










My parents love to eat coagulated pig blood

I find it bland


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
So we overheat when we bleed? xD

I'd say the contrary. Blood warms us. Sweat cools us.


----------



## Sethy666

I love this thread









Eastrider is partially correct, sweat cools the blood and the cooler blood lowers our core temperature. It also oxygenates our body as it passes thru the lungs.

Yes, it will clot - you will need an anti coagulant (heparin or warfrin). You could use rat bait for that, its an anti coagulant. Blood products usually have a frozen shelf life of about 3 months, Id suggest that active shelf life would be a couple days in a cooling system... then there are the bugs that will grow.

Id stick with water... LOL


----------



## KILLER_K

Well if you did use blood in the water cooling system. Then i would say "bleeding" the lines would be spot on then.........


----------



## wuddersup

Make sure you scan for viruses...


----------



## Cryptedvick

check this out ... 
go find some homeless guy and pay him every week for some blood (as he would be donating to the hospital) and collect the blood and when you have enough put it in your loop








easy


----------



## bronxthug

you could buy pigs blood cause its cheaper and mix it with paint thinner, that'll stop the clotting


----------



## reedo

i run an iv into my res , its the only way to live


----------



## consume

I must say, i'd be pretty freaked out if i saw a pc with blood pumping to the gpu and cpu...


----------



## bronxthug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


I must say, i'd be pretty freaked out if i saw a pc with blood pumping to the gpu and cpu...


i dont see why


----------



## honk_honk

Get blood from a hemophiliac that would reduce the chances of blood clotting drastically.
Wouldn't the constant flow of blood keep it from clotting as well because if blood clotted, often, regardless of whether or not it was moving we would have all had strokes by now.


----------



## Beat

^Lol.

Must say that I've never thought of blood running through my PC.


----------



## dlee7283

kill this thread with fire someone


----------



## bronxthug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *honk_honk*


Wouldn't the constant flow of blood keep it from clotting as well because if blood clotted, often, regardless of whether or not it was moving we would have all had strokes by now.


yea but what about when it is off and not circulating, hence a few cc's of paint thinner or other good anticoagulant should stop the blood clot when its off. Unless you want new blood everyday.


----------



## reedo

the easiest way to cool with blood is to extend your circulatory system and basically become a cyborg with lasers and stuff and oc your brain, with a wicked sweet voltage mod


----------



## samster25

hookup your veins to your HeatKiller and sit in a freezer


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


kill this thread with fire someone


Don't post, please. This kind of crap is a waste of space.

Blood would look awesome in UV red tubing, lol. Call the PC SATAN. (wouldn't removing the red blood cells help? Clear blood would work better, AFAIK)


----------



## Tardious

Would your pc BSOD if it got AIDS ? :O


----------



## mth91

Matter of fact, yes, your pc could then get aids. In fact, your pc could be a donor, or even better, if you ever need open heart surgery, you can just hook yourself up to your blood cooling system and take out your heart and do it yourself.


----------



## KSIMP88

Wouldn't cooling with Engine oil be a good idea?


----------



## Kill Phil

Agreed with dlee, let this thread die. It gives thread-necro new meaning.


----------



## b_52

why not if it was an animal blood


----------



## Twysted

What sort of sick idea is this anyway....

this thread=wasted packets...


----------



## KSIMP88

Witchcraft.


----------



## Conspiracy

wow this is freakin random


----------



## [email protected]'D

I'm still waiting for someone to try this


----------



## kurt1288

Since blood has a higher heat capacity than water, wouldn't it make more sense to use water?


----------



## Jadis

Blood is one of the best mediums for growing bacteria, so I have to say... could be bad news bear.


----------



## boebi

I can't believe this thread is still going on


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


I'm still waiting for someone to try this


Stupidity comes to mind....so does lack of common sense. "Hey guys lets use blood to cool a computer instead of save someone's life. They won't care one bit!"


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*


Stupidity comes to mind....so does lack of common sense. "Hey guys lets use blood to cool a computer instead of save someone's life. They won't care one bit!"


Yeah, because there's not enough blood in the world to save lives.

</sarcasm>


----------



## Blackhawk4

lets waste little amount of blood that is given...that will take dying off that patients mind


----------



## GunRunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryanlusk* 
Just curious on where you get blood ?

Homeless people... noone misses them.

MWHAHAHA


----------



## Eastrider

I'm so awaiting till I can get and old waterblock, and build this by myself...

Swine blood on your watercool, that **** is hardcore! /m/


----------



## shemer77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4* 
Stupidity comes to mind....so does lack of common sense. "Hey guys lets use blood to cool a computer instead of save someone's life. They won't care one bit!"

But what if you use the blood cooled computer to FOLD. HUH! WHATS YOUR RESPONSE NOW!


----------



## Goobers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryanlusk* 
Just curious on where you get blood ?

last time i checked it comes from you.....


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shemer77* 
But what if you use the blood cooled computer to FOLD. HUH! WHATS YOUR RESPONSE NOW!

Or use pig bloog.


----------



## Ladiesman101

man tahts creepy
but think about that
you have the bloodrage mobo, 975
a red cm Haf 932 modded case to pure red color and cool w blood
that b freaky as hell but also cool


----------



## Unstableiser

Get a pump shaped like a heart


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shemer77* 
But what if you use the blood cooled computer to FOLD. HUH! WHATS YOUR RESPONSE NOW!

ya still helped kill someone lol.


----------



## Lozza

I cant believe this thread is still going.


----------



## Galilean

Well I didn't read all 18 pages of this but i must say i had an idea. If you could cool the blood down to below freezing point, then keep the blood flowing 24/7, then i think if you could come up with some sort of Cryoprotectant that would work then maybe it would work...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I don't see a purpose behind doing it... are you just trying to get red coolant? Can't you just like... I don't know... add red coloring to your coolant?


----------



## liberalelephant

I wonder if you can cool your PC with urine?

If urine ended up being some supercoolant that dropped your temps to ambient, but smelt terrible, would you use it? lol


----------



## om3n

This thread is epic. I really hope someone tries it.


----------



## Thedark1337

LOL 1 month later i still see this thread not closed







i thought it would be closed


----------



## walker450

Rofl


----------



## Morbid_666

what if ur system leaks - would you say "my computer is bleeding" ?


----------



## The_Rocker

Blood is full of impurities so you are going to have problems here.


----------



## el gappo

been there done that 




























benching is dangerous dont try this at hope kiddies :no: load temps of 18C works really well


----------



## Cyberbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsikyoJebus*


Right....and then we can put a creepy clown mask on every time we enter the room with the poor saud, fire up the computer, and tell the guy "I want to play a game......"

"The device that you are attached to is using your body's circulation to cool it down. The CPU is currently clocked at 3 GHz. As the frequency increases you'll experience a painful burn throughout your body as the CPU generates increasing amounts of heat. Every hour, the frequency will increase by 100Mhz and a stress test run on the CPU to test its stability. Will the CPU be stable at 4Ghz? Or will your will be broken and your body fail from too much heat? Live or die....the choice is yours"


----------



## Xzeara

WITCH!!!!!!

jk, but yeah... LOL


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


Has anybody ever though of using blood instead of water in a setup? Just came to mind, what are the thermal conductivities of blood?


Wut...


----------



## the_xpert

why use blood when liquid feces are available?


----------



## Singular1ty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


Has anybody ever though of using blood instead of water in a setup? Just came to mind, what are the thermal conductivities of blood?


Well the second you turn it off for a day it all turns into the worlds biggest scab.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Singular1ty*


Well the second you turn it off for a day it all turns into the worlds biggest scab.


What if you got your blood from a hemophiliac?


----------



## FtW 420

Should forward the thread to Foxconn & request a special edition Bloodrage board, extra large cooling channels & a strong pump for thicker coolant.
The 'Bloodrage Blade' edition.


----------



## Capwn

I cannot believe I just read this entire thread. Someone has to try it. Even tho its pretty much been established that it wont work too well if at all.


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm thinking blood donors from Alaska would be the best to come across.


----------



## UnAimed

The blood will rot...


----------



## BradleyW

The blood will look cool but it is just not right!


----------



## BeccaLicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morbid_666* 
what if ur system leaks - would you say "my computer is bleeding" ?

That's reason enough right there to do it


----------



## lob3s

I say do it, but make sure to "bleed" your system. LOLZ WATERCOOLING PUNZ!!!1!1!!!1!one


----------



## tincanman

that would be some seriously red stuff, with red uv lights
but doesn't blood starts to rot/smell bad after a while??


----------



## mth91

Dracula has a pretty epic cooling system. He just hooks a human up like a hampster and the human's heart is the pump.


----------



## Sethy666

It lives.... again


----------



## Rick Arter

This was an epic will never forget this.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rick Arter* 
This was an epic will never forget this.

LAWL!

Must be a vampire.....RUN!!!!!!!


----------



## Sethy666

Yes, it was..
however the Necromancer apparently didnt read the whole thread coz the comments made where covered in the original post...


----------



## Intelship

PETA would go nuts.


----------



## steven937595

would probably dry up when the system is off and exposed to heat/light. An no, no that's not psychotic at all..(backs away). LOL awesome idea though


----------



## shurik06_83

ur rig would smell of road kill in a matter of 24 hours the blood would clot

if u want a look of blood without the problems and smell of death

go for atf AUTO trany fluid its red it wont go swampy

but if u want blood go to any place that kills cattle u can get it by the drum and water it down with alcohol and would help to preserve it for a few days , and some crushed up asprin would solve the clotting problem


----------



## hyksos

If someone is gonna try this maybe it will be better to use menstrual blood, you don't wanna waste all that good blood that can save lives. Plus it is easier to find, just find a girls dorm or hunt for some moody girls out there chances are you will be filling your reservoir in no time.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hyksos* 
If someone is gonna try this maybe it will be better to use menstrual blood, you don't wanna waste all that good blood that can save lives. Plus it is easier to find, just find a girls dorm or hunt for some moody girls out there chances are you will be filling your reservoir in no time.

not only is that disgusting, old thread is old.


----------



## shemer77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hyksos* 
If someone is gonna try this maybe it will be better to use menstrual blood, you don't wanna waste all that good blood that can save lives. Plus it is easier to find, just find a girls dorm or hunt for some moody girls out there chances are you will be filling your reservoir in no time.

uhh wow, thanks for that great idea.. I think?


----------



## srsparky32

lmao what would be funny is if somebody did really do that menstrual blood idea..thats distgusting though.


----------



## frankenstein406

Would vodka work?


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frankenstein406* 
Would vodka work?

As long as you don't have an acrylic reservoir


----------



## linkdiablo

Wow I went through the whole 22 pages of posts, some things in there are simply so hilarious I cried more than once


----------



## enmariack

What if we connected the waterblock directly into our own circulatory system, using our own heart for a pump? Kind of like dialysis.


----------



## Onions

lolz this is stupid funny XD


----------



## dieanotherday

use human blood

its more nutritious


----------



## Jmih

Btw if u add some spices to your blood cooling setup don't forget to pm me.I will help it to clean (i preffer goats blood).


----------



## microsoft windows

Cooling your computer using blood is most likely the most ******ed thing I have thought of in the past three years.


----------



## Fatality292

surely you'd need to keep it constantly moving because otherwise it'd clot, plus it'd prop leave loadsa minerals all on the inside of your system...


----------



## supra_rz

disgusting...........


----------



## godofdeath

coagulation is whats gonna happen


----------



## Gunslash

this thread is disturbing


----------



## Hickeydog

I....I think my soul just died a little....


----------



## vspec

Blood cooled pc + dialysis machine = no clots.

Also it might become self aware and try to kill you so keep your shotgun at the ready.


----------



## ez12a

Even though it cools by a evaporative cooling,

there's a reason why we sweat water vs. blood.


----------



## MasterMind148

hey guys i wonder where the source came from for this idea http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2470043/The-powered-electronic-BLOOD-IBM-unveils-brain-inspired-runs-electrolyte-rich-liquid.html


----------

